# Sargent get together July 9



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

It's about time for another 2cool:whiteshee get together. Planning one in Sargent July 9, 2011 (any other suggestions for a date/time are welcome). We are planning on meeting at Pier 57 around 1:00 to meet/greet and then migrate on to the beach until ?????. Who's in?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> It's about time for another 2cool:whiteshee get together. Planning one in Sargent July 9, 2011 (any other suggestions for a date/time are welcome). We are planning on meeting at Pier 57 around 1:00 to meet/greet and then migrate on to the beach until ?????. Who's in?


I am in! Lunch at Pier 57 and then party on! Bring the kids!


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sargent July 9th*

Sounds good to me the Wife and I will be down there if they dont burn our house down on the 4th the people in Sargent go crazy on the 4th! Yes i know burn ban you tell them that !


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

2cool beach gatherings are always fun. i'm in.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll try and be there. Depends on if we are fishing a half or full day that day. :cheers:


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in, but might be showing up late. If the weather is right, we'll be offshore until the evening. 

Where on the beach are we meeting? Down by the cut?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> I'm in, but might be showing up late. If the weather is right, we'll be offshore until the evening.
> 
> Where on the beach are we meeting? Down by the cut?


I'm thinking across from the boat ramp. I don't have 4 wheel drive.
Any other ideas?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Without 4wd, across from the boat ramp is the best bet. East of the boat ramp is no bueno.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking somewhere between the swing bridge and the park, maybe at the park, enough parking and nobody should get stuck.


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

Im in But as the rest maybe fishing!! And if we go to the beach make sure you have your "PASS" Tom Ward and Billy Ortin has been a checkin!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

divesup said:


> Im in But as the rest maybe fishing!! And if we go to the beach make sure you have your "PASS" Tom Ward and Billy Ortin has been a checkin!!


Pass????? Where the he77 do you get those? I haven't seen a sign that says you have to have a pass? Please enlighten me.

I will be fishing that morning as well, but by noon, I will have either limited out or have already had a shower and a nap!!!!! One or the other, but it's too dang hot to be fishing in the middle of the day.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

They have them at the Texaco station. Beach permit. 8 or 10 bucks if I remember.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Beach permit, just looked it up and it is for driving your vehicle on the beach. I think parking on the park road (I know there is a sign that says parking on the road is free) and in the park is free. I will call Matagorda Co tomorrow and get a clarification.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that the same beach permit they sell in Matagorda or are they different? I've never been on the beach at Sargent-getdown-dena!


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that the same beach permit they sell in Matagorda or are they different? I've never been on the beach at Sargent-getdown-dena!


Same one for both beaches. $10 per year


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> ? I've never been on the beach at Sargent-getdown-dena!


Well................................You are missing alot then Blake!!!

We will be there w/my kidos! and a cold brew!

swamp and crew:texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Swampus said:


> Well................................You are missing alot then Blake!!!
> 
> We will be there w/my kidos! and a cold brew!
> 
> swamp and crew:texasflag


I'm going to try to make it. Tell your kids to wear welding gloves if i bring my lab pup Robbie...LOL


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

Yes, the beach pass is only required for driving ON the beach. Stay on the beach road or in the park and you are fine. I am also in but will be fishing that morning so may be a little late. I may just stop by in the cat then migrate to the beach after trailered. The beach pass is for all beachs in Matagorda Co. The only thing that will hold me up is work...i am scheduled to be off but we all know how that works out sometimes.


----------



## tony7758 (Nov 5, 2008)

This sounds good. I plan to be there too. 
T


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm going to try to make it. Tell your kids to wear welding gloves if i bring my lab pup Robbie...LOL


Which side of the draw bridge is the naked beach? rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Which side of the draw bridge is the naked beach? rs


Dayum... I'm hoping there is not one!!!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Taking some friends from Dallas out that day, but may be back in time for a couple cold ones.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will try to be there but i think work will be in the way at the time


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

I should be down there that day. I would like to meet everybody since I dont know any of you. I dont think


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Why not park in the parking lot of the new restroom facilities just East of the swingbridge! Park on hardtop, the beach is right there and nice restrooms!

Or, just go East all the way past the lone 3 story up the beach and those without 4WD can park on the road and those with can back down on the beach! Lot more room! :smile:


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

Why not park in the parking lot of the new restroom facilities just East of the swingbridge! Park on hardtop, the beach is right there and nice restrooms!

Or, just go East all the way past the lone 3 story up the beach and those without 4WD can park on the road and those with can back down on the beach! Lot more room! :smile:

That would be good there Harbor. Would prolly be less people down that direction on the beach too.
​


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Which side of the draw bridge is the naked beach? rs


 do us all a favor and wear plenty of clothes.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm going to try to make it. Tell your kids to wear welding gloves if i bring my lab pup Robbie...LOL


dont forget about the leash law


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

I will try and make it , pending work schedule. Thanks for the info. ---SargentfishR.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

InfamousJ said:


> dont forget about the leash law


In Sargent you can tether a cinder block to your dog on the beach! Scary as heck to see a black truck speeding down the beach toward you then realize it's a 250 pound Rott with four 12" cinder blocks in tow! :biggrin:

Hopefully the grass will be down by then and we can run some long lines out! I'll get Anchor Boy to stock us up on mullet!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Is there going to be any power at the gathering? I recently acquired a lot of electronics, tvs, etc and can make some really good deals if anybody is needing anything.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> dont forget about the leash law


He ain't reading well yet...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm going to try to make it. Tell your kids to wear welding gloves if i bring my lab pup Robbie...LOL


Only thing about that after Raven plays with the pup she is gonna pester me for months to get another one!--If we have time I'll take ya for a spin in my new boat!

The boat ramp and bathrooms handy--beach--Inter Coastal and all easy fishing sounds good to me!--cleaning table --just add a beer or 2!

Gonna be good to see everyone!:dance:

:goldfish:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Swampus said:


> Only thing about that after Raven plays with the pup she is gonna pester me for months to get another one!--If we have time I'll take ya for a spin in my new boat!
> 
> The boat ramp and bathrooms handy--beach--Inter Coastal and all easy fishing sounds good to me!--cleaning table --just add a beer or 2!
> 
> ...


He likes licking kiddo's... you might be in trouble! LOL


----------



## mzfishing (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

2CBDA will be there! :brew:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i should be around , unless the gulf is flat , then it will be really late .......duty calls


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I might be there. Consider yourself warned. LOL


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Darn I'm out. I'll be driving back from our Florida vacation. Yall have a good time.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

divesup said:


> Im in But as the rest maybe fishing!! And if we go to the beach make sure you have your "PASS" Tom Ward and Billy Ortin has been a checkin!!


Billy Ortin is an old surfing buddy of mine.  We grew up down the street from each other and I've already talked with him about hooking up for lunch or dinner while we're down there.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

AB froze 2 gallon Zip Loc bags of various sized mullet for this! Do we need to bring the 1500 watt green light...or is anybody gonna fish? :smile:


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Sargent*

Wife, kiddo and I will try and be there. Might even bring some newbies that are supposed to go down with us that weekend.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats my Birthday.. how cool you guys would do this for me..:rotfl:


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I'm gonna do my best to make this one. We fish the Sargent offshore blast the next weekend so might just come pre-fish and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Thats my Birthday.. how cool you guys would do this for me..:rotfl:


You better show up Randall. :texasflag


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I CANT MAKE IT,GONNA BE BACK IN WEST TEXAS WORKING IN THE GOD AWFUL HEAT


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

RC's Mom and I will try to make it down for a few cold ones


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

All I have is a couple of old raggedy 2Cool tee shirts I got at the sign bidness on TC Jester and 610 to identify me.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Can someone do a google screenshot of both of the places, the one on the beach and the bar. TIA.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Google Screen Shot*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am thinking about making this get together, I need a coastal road trip, other than the daily commute to Galveston. rs


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Local restaurant review ( I own nothing but a healthy figure.)
On the Corner (457 and 2611) - best comfort food
Iron Cactus (just south of 457 and 2611) Best all around chef in the community.
Little Taste of Sargent - (just past Texaco) great burgers
Blue Gecko - decent food and cold brews
Crab Trap - (on Caranchawa on Caney Creek) has come a long way - good lunch items.
Sting Raes - (457 and the ICW) good seafood and best view in town
Pier 57 - )across ICW on 457) - best views of the water and very nice dining room.

This review is the humble opinion of the writer and in no way is intended to sleight anyone. I have invested in each of these establishments and only wish to give a personal opinion to the 2Coolers. Come enjoy - I'll see you there!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

It's a go for me and my kidos....and a few more of our friends.....so what time at Pier 57 is everyone meeting and then on the beach by the boat ramp?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well due to family medical issues, I won't be able to make the get together. I was very much looking forward to making my first 2cool event, but not gonna happen. Y'all have fun and drink one for me.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Runway said:


> Local restaurant review ( I own nothing but a healthy figure.)
> On the Corner (457 and 2611) - best comfort food
> Iron Cactus (just south of 457 and 2611) Best all around chef in the community.
> Little Taste of Sargent - (just past Texaco) great burgers
> ...


This is Sargent, so dont let the outward appearance of the buildings scare you, lol!
Reviews are pretty much spot on!:cheers:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Shaky said:


> This is Sargent, so dont let the outward appearance of the buildings scare you, lol!
> Reviews are pretty much spot on!:cheers:


'cept for Little Taste! "If they wanted breakfast within an hour, they shoulda went to McDonalds!" :rotfl:

Pier 57 has some awesome grilled quail and really good salad bar!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rumor has it the water is green to the beach. :brew2:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> 'cept for Little Taste! "If they wanted breakfast within an hour, they shoulda went to McDonalds!" :rotfl:


Has Sue been slipping? hwell:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> Pier 57 has some awesome grilled quail and really good salad bar!


 Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! Thanks Steve, Guy


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gonna roll out tomorrow morning... :cheers:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I have formed a company called the Sargent Secret Security Squad! If everyone that has a place there will send me their address and $25/month, I will be glad to patrol your area and keep an eye out for the bad guys. Everyone who is attending the get together this weekend needs to pm me with their info. Thanking you in advance! :cop:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Guy and I are heading down on the bikes tomorrow at 10. The plan is to have lunch at Pier 57 and then stop by the beach after for a little while. With this heat, we want to be riding when it hits, so we probably aren't going to stay too long. The girls are in Florida for the week, so I have house duty with the hounds. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Me and Jac (wife) and Gus (dog) will be heading down after she get's off work. ETA 4ishPM. Going to camp and fish Sunday too.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Mont said:


> Guy and I are heading down on the bikes tomorrow at 10. The plan is to have lunch at Pier 57 and then stop by the beach after for a little while. With this heat, we want to be riding when it hits, so we probably aren't going to stay too long. The girls are in Florida for the week, so I have house duty with the hounds. Looking forward to it.


 Dang, that is sure going to be a long hot ride on your Sonoma!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

X2...You had better apply the Boudreaux's Butt Paste with a putty knife.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FREON said:


> Dang, that is sure going to be a long hot ride on your Sonoma!


I will be on the Goldwing for this one.  Point and shoot, baby.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

FREON said:


> I have formed a company called the Sargent Secret Security Squad! If everyone that has a place there will send me their address and $25/month, I will be glad to patrol your area and keep an eye out for the bad guys. Everyone who is attending the get together this weekend needs to pm me with their info. Thanking you in advance! :cop:


 and i'll have my cat patrol the mouse hole.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Beware of canopy poachers!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We'll be there...prop banger is chomping at the bit! 

As you're leaving Lake Jackson headed South...look for the white truck before you get to the prison on 2004! He had the only Black Diamonds I've found this year...small due to the drought...but still good!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's a law against glass on the beach there? I was thinking about packing some Shiner longnecks.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Does anyone know if there's a law against glass on the beach there? I was thinking about packing some Shiner longnecks.


No glass on the beach except Jager bottles. State law.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am fixin' to head out to gas the 'wing up and go by and meet up with Guy for the ride down. Hopefully, we won't melt on the road in this heat today. See y'all soon.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> We'll be there...prop banger is chomping at the bit!
> 
> As you're leaving Lake Jackson headed South...look for the white truck before you get to the prison on 2004! He had the only Black Diamonds I've found this year...small due to the drought...but still good!


Dang, the sign just says "Hempstead", if it said "Black Diamonds" I'd have stopped days ago.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

So what is the actual plan ... meet at Pier 57 at 1:00 then to the beach? Or just go to the beach unless you want to stop first and eat lunch?

I'm gonna try to run down there for a little bit. 

Hopefully.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is anyone out there?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Where is everbody? We are eating fried shrimp lunch special $3.99 at Pier 57!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

How many are out there? We are thinking about heading down in a bit and doing a little surf fishing this evening.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Reel Time said:


> Where is everbody? We are eating fried shrimp lunch special $3.99 at Pier 57!


Yeah...where is everybody? :smile:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I take it that only a few showed up, I wish I could have made out but I'm stuck at work in wonderful balmy west freeking texas.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hooked Up and I ran into Swampus at the swing bridge line. Pier 57 sure has some great food. We didn't see anyone else, but the water sure is pretty. It's emerald green right to the beach. This heat is something else. It wasn't bad at 65, but the red lights were brutal.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't see a single sheepie sticker anywhere down there. BTW, don't order the prime rib at Pier 57. The seafood was alright though.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Arrived late, 4:30 or so. Didn't find anyone around. One sheepy sticker in the parking lot at Pier 57 . However, the $1 Draft Shiner Bock sure was good.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Guess I need to get a sticker for the Jeep. I put on my cleanest @Cool tee shirt, dropped my bride off on the beach, then drove down to the place on the map I thought the get-together would take place (across from the mooring station) at about 1:15.Nothing happening there, so I head west all the way up to where the little cut silted in recently (not sure what it was called, but it was hard to even tell where it was. Lots of folks camping and fishing in the surf. Turned around and drove all the way back to Mitchell's Cut. The water in the Gulf looked great and it seemed that most of the folks out were trying the surf out for dinner. At least it turned out to be a good work out for the 87 Jeep - it was the first real test for the manual locking system on the four wheel drive system. Even got to aid a stranded teenager stuck in the sand. Time to pick up Momma and off to a shower - man it was sweaty hot!! Finished the day with a steak by Damon at "On the Corner. " They do steaks on the grill every other Saturday night - it is well worth the trip over. Finished off the meal with some Chocolate Dream pie, then back to Houston. Man., I love that Sargent is a quiet community within easy driving range.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

SargentfishR said:


> Arrived late, 4:30 or so. Didn't find anyone around. One sheepy sticker in the parking lot at Pier 57 . However, the $1 Draft Shiner Bock sure was good.


 If it was a grey Tundra that was me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

we were down there (me, blk jck 224, 007, sargent,tx and rusty). we finally ran into swampus and his group.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> we were down there (me, blk jck 224, 007, sargent,tx and rusty). we finally ran into swampus and his group.


Where were y'all? I looked all over. I even called Robert but he didn't answer. What time did y'all leave? I didn't get there until about 4:00.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> we were down there (me, blk jck 224, 007, sargent,tx and rusty). we finally ran into swampus and his group.


We couldn't find ya'll. Had 0 bars on the phone


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I only saw Harbormaster and his wife, Reelbender, and ???? can't remember his name. I didn't see anyone on the beach so I went and finished rebuilding my pier.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> We couldn't find ya'll. Had 0 bars on the phone


Maybe next time we should choose a place with better cell reception. Sorry we missed you guys.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> we were down there (me, blk jck 224, 007, sargent,tx and rusty). we finally ran into swampus and his group.


We were there at 11:30..Me and kids--JWhite Suzie and kids.

Talked to Mont and Guy on their bikes--good to see U guys--

went to the beach where the "dot" was on the map by the boat ramp surf side for hours--fished with the kidos and swam till bout 5ish--saw a truck with a bunch of chairs drive by and figured they be 2coolers--went up to them as we were headed to the cut to catch some fish--saw MC and 007 who we knew-- we hooked up for some very cool time with sargent tx group at his house instead and had a blast fishin with the kidos till 12 am just talkin and visiting with the rowdy bunch!! Best faijeetas I had in a long time!

Thanks David for the good times at the love shack!
Good hangin with all U guys!
Need to do it again.

Thought with all the gung ho responses we would of had alot of kidos for our kids to hang out and swim around...........we went ahead and drank the beer.

swamp and crew!:texasflag


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> I didn't see a single sheepie sticker anywhere down there. BTW, don't order the prime rib at Pier 57. The seafood was alright though.


prime rib at a restaurant in Sargent?

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It was good to see you guys too, Swampus. I don't know about Guy, but by the time I got back home, that a/c and couch felt great. I had the French dip there at Pier 57 and it was more than I could eat. Guy got the stuffed Japs and said they were good. Next time, we gotta get a little more organized. That's a nice place and setup down there.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We were able to find a really cheap beach house rental...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

BertS said:


> prime rib at a restaurant in Sargent?
> 
> LMAO!!!!


Yep they sure do and it's good I dont care what anyone else says. If they didnt like it then it must of been a bad day there just like could happen at any place I have ever eat'n. Never had one I didnt like there.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Yep they sure do and it's good I dont care what anyone else says. If they didnt like it then it must of been a bad day there just like could happen at any place I have ever eat'n. Never had one I didnt like there.


who'da thunk you could order prime rib barefoot?

no where else but Sargent.......lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hey Randy, we saw that one too. Just a little fixer-uper.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

BertS said:


> who'da thunk you could order prime rib barefoot?
> 
> no where else but Sargent.......lol


LOL..... Right. :cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

BertS said:


> prime rib at a restaurant in Sargent?
> 
> LMAO!!!!


It was the dinner special and my wife ordered it because she loves prime rib. In her defense, it was one of the toughest steaks I've ever had. She ate a few bites and filled up on salad and sides. And she did not complain about it to the establishment. She's a real trooper and super nice human being. I would have sent it back after the 1st bite. I ordered fried shrimp and oysters and they were fine.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

place like Sargent, you probably couldn't go wrong with seafood.....


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> It was the dinner special and my wife ordered it because she loves prime rib. In her defense, it was one of the toughest steaks I've ever had. She ate a few bites and filled up on salad and sides. And she did not complain about it to the establishment. She's a real trooper and super nice human being. I would have sent it back after the 1st bite. I ordered fried shrimp and oysters and they were fine.


Sorry to hear that. Must of been a tough cut of meat or something. The owners there are always making sure everything is right and for some reason if it was not, and if they was told, then they would have made it right. They bend over backwards to make sure things are right and folks are happy. Once again sorry to hear that.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> Where were y'all? I looked all over. I even called Robert but he didn't answer. What time did y'all leave? I didn't get there until about 4:00.


we were at the spot marked on the map, but we probably didn't get there til about 4pm.

i tried to call reel time since i had her phone number, but like megabite said, i couldn't get any reception right down on the beach. i didn't have any phone problems at david's cabin, but the beach was a different story.

i'm not too sure what time we left. the whole weekend is somewhat fuzzy. 



MEGABITE said:


> We couldn't find ya'll. Had 0 bars on the phone


i need to get your number sometime ... not that it would have mattered on the beach.



Swampus said:


> We were there at 11:30..Me and kids--JWhite Suzie and kids.
> 
> Talked to Mont and Guy on their bikes--good to see U guys--
> 
> went to the beach where the "dot" was on the map by the boat ramp surf side for hours--fished with the kidos and swam till bout 5ish--saw a truck with a bunch of chairs drive by and figured they be 2coolers--went up to them as we were headed to the cut to catch some fish--saw MC and 007 who we knew-- we hooked up for some very cool time with sargent tx group at his house instead and had a blast fishin with the kidos till 12 am just talkin and visiting with the rowdy bunch!! Best faijeetas I had in a long time!


swampus saved the weekend for me. one of my brand new flip flops flew out of the boat sometime saturday, and saturday evening swampus gave me one of his old pair.

those are some funky, old, worn out flops, swampus, but you really came through for me, bud. thank you again.



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Swampus again


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm not too sure what time we left. the whole weekend is somewhat fuzzy.


Y'all wore my arse out this weekend...Jus Sayin. :work:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> we were at the spot marked on the map, but we probably didn't get there til about 4pm.


I saw some folks sitting in the spot marked on the map if that spot was right near the East end of the ramp parking lot. I looked them over fairly well and didn't think it was you guys. I have met you, Robert, David and Rusty before so I think I would've spotted y'all. It's a shame I missed y'all. I had a batch of killer margaritas and an ice chest full of beerz to share. Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Y'all wore my arse out this weekend...Jus Sayin. :work:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Next time we all need something yellow to fly in the breeze. :cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Next time we all need something yellow to fly in the breeze. :cheers:


Or maybe some of those spot lights the car dealers use. LOL


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Or maybe some of those spot lights the car dealers use. LOL


HAHA "I wonder if that's them?"


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a great time but i have to agree with robert wore smooth out ! way to many beers on sunday im just glad we spent the nite sunday


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

SARGENT said:


> I had a great time but i have to agree with robert wore smooth out ! way to many beers on sunday im just glad we spent the nite sunday


 Did y'all wear out the fish too?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

has anyone seen harbormaster? I think he might be lost out there, still looking for the group. who is around the area and can ensure he aint roaming the island shoeless and disoriented?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

great, now we will see an alert on the highways. 

MISSING ELDERLY.
LAST SEEN CHASING MARES
ON SARGENT BEACH.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Y'all wore my arse out this weekend...Jus Sayin. :work:


that sounded way to gay.
and not talking about the ..."jus sayin" gayness.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> It was good to see you guys too, Swampus. I don't know about Guy, but by the time I got back home, that a/c and couch felt great.


Huh? What? What day is this? I just now woke up. Man, it was hot but I had the best day I've had in years. Sorry we missed seeing so many of you but it was time to hit the road and get home. Gotta love Sargent and the 2cool gang too. Maybe we will be a little more organized next time. Until then, "Tight lines to all", Guy


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> has anyone seen harbormaster? I think he might be lost out there, still looking for the group. who is around the area and can ensure he aint roaming the island shoeless and disoriented?


He's probably still trying to get the smell out of the jon boat that he let AnchorBoy use all weekend.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> has anyone seen harbormaster? I think he might be lost out there, still looking for the group. who is around the area and can ensure he aint roaming the island shoeless and disoriented?


There was an older gent (maybe 90) sitting at the table next to us at Pier 57. I almost asked him if he was Harbor.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> He's probably still trying to get the smell out of the jon boat that he let AnchorBoy use all weekend.


tell him to call the marshall.. I'm sure a jon boat and tail gate are very similar..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Did y'all wear out the fish too?


The bay was blown out & the surf was dirty. We found a big school of 14.5" specks about a mile up the river yesterday.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i thought that was a map of rockport. no wonder i couldn't find any of ya'll. oh well we did find some fish, losta beer and a couple good steaks. i'll get it right next time...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Y'all wore my arse out this weekend...Jus Sayin. :work:


me, too. i was in bed an hour after i got home and didn't wake up 'til the sun came up this morning. i just had a little afternoon nap, too.



NewbieFisher said:


> that sounded way to gay.
> and not talking about the ..."jus sayin" gayness.


we partied quite successfully over the weekend.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> He's probably still trying to get the smell out of the jon boat that he let AnchorBoy use all weekend.


No kidding...that boy caught a stingray that was spewing babies all over the place! One even wound up on the dock under the sink! :rotfl:

Good to meet you and your dad Reel Time...sorry you couldn't Shanghai a crew to drive some pilings for you...but in my experience maybe it's for the best...'bout all them one armed boys can do is point and talk! :smile:


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> we partied quite successfully over the weekend.


well then you partied in a very gay manner.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

NewbieFisher said:


> that sounded way to gay.
> and not talking about the ..."jus sayin" gayness.





NewbieFisher said:


> well then you partied in a very gay manner.


You sound like one of these pansy keyboard cowboys that don't have any idea *** you are talking about. Perhaps if you had been there Saturday or especially Sunday night, you could have learned something about being a real man & what qualities real men posess in a rather heated conversation on this topic. Other than MC's pink bandana , there was nothing even remotely gay about anything last weekend. I'm sure I speak for several real men with solid values that it might be best that you run along and comment on something else that you might have relavent knowledge of. Perhaps it is just your nature to find gayness in anything you become involved in.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You sound like one of these pansy keyboard cowboys that don't have any idea *** you are talking about. Perhaps if you had been there Saturday or especially Sunday night, you could have learned something about being a real man & what qualities real men posess in a rather heated conversation on this topic. Other than MC's pink bandana , there was nothing even remotely gay about anything last weekend. I'm sure I speak for several real men with solid values that it might be best that you run along and comment on something else that you might have relavent knowledge of. Perhaps it is just your nature to find gayness in anything you become involved in.


:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CORNHUSKER again.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CORNHUSKER again.


Ya know, the Reputation Bidness can be a volatile occupation.

:brew:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Ya know, the Reputation Bidness can be a volatile occupation.
> 
> :brew:


.....and lucrative!


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sargent July 9th*

I would like to say to the group of 2 coolers that stayed at my place this past weekend thanks to you guys Black jack , 007 , Mc , Rusty s & Capt Doc everybody pitched in with cooking & cleaning ect ! Enjoyed what little fishing there was but we made up for it lots cold beer & whiskey and darn good eating ! Swampus it was nice meeting you an your clan glad yall had a good time give me a PM if you need a pier for those kiddos to fish off of ! Dave


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I smell something fishy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Harbor *made* us drive all over that place looking for 2 coolers and Reel time was the only one to be found, Just ask Sasquatch, the Prop Clocker and Mrs H.

Good seeing you guys!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

maybe it's the stingrays


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Bender said:


> I smell something fishy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Harbor *made* us drive all over that place looking for 2 coolers and Reel time was the only one to be found, Just ask Sasquatch, the Prop Clocker and Mrs H.
> 
> Good seeing you guys!


I smell it too. The worst part is this petite little girl (Ha!) had to drive pilings with a sledgehammer herself. I was gonna pay some good $$$$ for some muscular help on rebuilding my pier! Oh well. I did the best I could. sad2sm


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

SARGENT said:


> I would like to say to the group of 2 coolers that stayed at my place this past weekend thanks to you guys Black jack , 007 , Mc , Rusty s & Capt Doc everybody pitched in with cooking & cleaning ect ! Enjoyed what little fishing there was but we made up for it lots cold beer & whiskey and darn good eating ! Swampus it was nice meeting you an your clan glad yall had a good time give me a PM if you need a pier for those kiddos to fish off of ! Dave


Thanks for being a 1st class host David! Thanks for the invite and the hospitality!! Sorry that we missed everyone but Swampus(Robbie) at the rally. I had a great time with some old and new fishin buddies and tell Teddy that I'm looking forward to the next trip to the creek.

Hoping for an invite back,

007


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I smell it too. The worst part is this petite little girl (Ha!) had to drive pilings with a sledgehammer herself. I was gonna pay some good $$$$ for some muscular help on rebuilding my pier! Oh well. I did the best I could. sad2sm


 Carol if you ever need help give me a shout.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FATfisherman said:


> Carol if you ever need help give me a shout.


Thanks Mike. I got the hard part done. Ike really did a number on it.


----------

